# Speedometer Question



## Ernbar (Aug 13, 2019)

I can pick up a Stewart Warner Speedo, cable and drive unit in really nice shape for $40 but it came off a 26” wheel. My concern is if it will work on a 27” wheel or will the calibration not work correctly?


----------



## 100bikes (Aug 13, 2019)

It will under report your mileage.


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 14, 2019)

100bikes said:


> It will under report your mileage.




That’s what I thought. Thanks.


----------

